# King Of The Swamp...



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jan 11, 2014)

Walked up on this down in the swamps off the Ochlockonee River in North Florida...

Anybody venture to guess an age? Guessing about a 10-12' diameter

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/cypress_zps98e88cb4.jpg

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2014)

That is one big tree. How does the shotgun work for tree hunting? One shot, one tree?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice tree- can you get a tag???


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jan 11, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> That is one big tree. How does the shotgun work for tree hunting? One shot, one tree?



All I had to reference size....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jan 11, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice tree- can you get a tag???



LOL...restricted species :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2014)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> ???




Sorry I was joking- A tree tag like a deer tag- bad joke.............


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't recognize the species what is it?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2014)

It's a big 'un but not too sure about the guess on the diameter. If your shotgun is 4' and that's probably close enough to use as a scale. I transposed the length of the gun to the width and figure it's less than 5' or right at it at breast height.





I'm not sure what species that is, it is unfamiliar to me. But for example bald cypress or pond cypress trees. like all trees, can vary a great deal in annual growth rate. Here's an excerpt from a *white paper* that can give you a clue of how difficult it can be to determine age without cutting down the tree....





So it's pretty clear that your only course of action, is to fall the tree and distribute the wood here on wood barter. Let me know if I can be of further assistance.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 11, 2014)

What is the matter with it? It has bumps all over it. Must be Bumpy Cypress.

Ray


----------

